# Roosters Pictures



## Farm_mom (May 22, 2014)

I said I would post some pictures of my roosters in my "keeping two roos" post. One picture is of the flock. I am thinking about keeping the blue wheaten roo. I thought I was buying ameraucanas from a breeder but the other 3 roos have things that make them obvious easter eggers. I will be looking for a different breeder to purchase from in the future, but that's a whole different topic for a post! These are my suspected boys, there is another blue that I think maybe be a roo too but he kept hiding behind everyone, and if he is indeed a "he" I will be keeping him as well.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're very nice looking!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

7chicks said:


> They're very nice looking!


They are, aren't they?


----------



## Farm_mom (May 22, 2014)

7chicks said:


> They're very nice looking!





robin416 said:


> They are, aren't they?


Thanks! I love all the colours!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice


----------

